# Gecko Died..



## gecko4life (Nov 4, 2006)

It had to happen, my gecko died like 10 minutes ago, i just dont feel like myself, i dont know when imma get another one but it hurts me though bye mr. butters


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.... RIP Mr. Butters.... how old was he?


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww I am sorry for your loss, rest in peace mr butters


----------

